# Exterior Paint



## Killam & Sons (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok, I've been contacted to give a bid to do the exterior trim of a home. I've always used Sherwin williams products in the past because that was what my employer used. Now that I'm on my own I want to know why I've used SW exterior paints for exterior and if I should use BM exterior paints instead. What do you guys use and what makes your choice for exterior paint better than the other manufacturer's comparable product. 

Grace & Peace


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I have always used Durons Weather Shield or BM's Soft Gloss


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

ford chevy thing for the most part go with who ever offers you better service behind the counter.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Majority of the time I use SW SuperPaint. Similar to you, my employer(dad) always used SW products so I go with what I'm used to.


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

I,ve always used sw duration ,i,ve found it holds up better for us near the ocean.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

M.A.B sea shore


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I haven't found a better quality exterior than Aura. 

Best quality plus I find I save in labor somewhat because of it's great coverage. 

It depends on what I'm painting though, and the situation.


----------



## pete9975 (Apr 7, 2012)

MAB is the best that I have found for the price and coverage.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

pete9975 said:


> MAB is the best that I have found for the price and coverage.


I'm on an exterior now where I am painting all the trim(56 windows, 6 dormers, etc . Customer provided the paint to match existing trim. Its MAB Sea Shore. Goes on similar to SW Duration and I'm happy with it.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Used almost exclusively SW and Duron for years but most manufacturers have excellent exterior products these days!


----------



## painterguy07 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sherwins super paint, or woodscapes. Idk why just what Im used to. I know a few guys who thought about trying to short cut and buy el cheapo paint ... went on terrible and pealed off in 6 months. they had to go back and do it for free because of the warranty they set up. Not worth it IMO


----------

